# HAVE YOU SEEN THIS BIRD!? #Pheasant



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds like all your doing is trying to bring back late 70s early 80s put n take. No thank you, I Don't want my money spent on something that already did not work.


----------



## OHIO VIZSLA (Sep 7, 2007)

RonSwanson said:


> Do not emulate my home states mismanaged put and take war zone. These days are not fun or safe. Don't even think of bringing a dog unless you want every tom DICK and Harry surrounding you like a pee wee soccer team to the ball. Look to Pa or In for inspiration.


I second that! It's messed up, with birds released on scheduled dates at select public hunting areas and newbie hunters lining the roads trying to outshoot the guy next to him. 

Ohio used to have a huntable population until the bad winters of 1976 & 1977. So for the past 40 years all they did was release tame birds that are shot out in the first hour. They should have closed the season for 5 or 10 years and taken the money used to buy pen birds & paid for trapped wild birds from out West. Those birds would be able to survive.

Michigan is getting out of state money from the grouse & woodcock hunters. I know at least 20 guys from Ohio that make trips there throughout the season. We love it in Michigan. You guys don't know how good you have it!


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

OHIO VIZSLA said:


> I second that! It's messed up, with birds released on scheduled dates at select public hunting areas and newbie hunters lining the roads trying to outshoot the guy next to him.
> 
> Ohio used to have a huntable population until the bad winters of 1976 & 1977. So for the past 40 years all they did was release tame birds that are shot out in the first hour. They should have closed the season for 5 or 10 years and taken the money used to buy pen birds & paid for trapped wild birds from out West. Those birds would be able to survive.
> 
> Michigan is getting out of state money from the grouse & woodcock hunters. I know at least 20 guys from Ohio that make trips there throughout the season. We love it in Michigan. You guys don't know how good you have it!


I have to slightly disagree. There are some areas with released birds shot will into the end of the season and beyond. I still harvested wild roosters in the buckeye state.


----------



## OHIO VIZSLA (Sep 7, 2007)

RonSwanson said:


> I have to slightly disagree. There are some areas with released birds shot will into the end of the season and beyond. I still harvested wild roosters in the buckeye state.


Ron,
No wild ones that I've heard of up North, but I've heard of some down in the center of the state. I gave up on Ohio long ago, my pheasant hunting is in S.D..


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

T


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

RCA DOGS said:


> T


R


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Why not a pheasant stamp? At better than 15 bucks a bird at the preserves it would be a bargain at 20 for a stamp.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't like this idea at all.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

I would happily pay a fee for pheasant habitat development on public land.


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

Lucky Dog said:


> Where do you expect funding to come from?
> If you are hoping for DNR money, I will personally fight it.
> If you are going to use private funding, I wish you luck.


Oooh! Nice, we shouldn't fight against any one trying to do something for hunting, that's the problem, we should all work togeAther, bear , deer , birds , dogs ext. , personally fight it !!! You go big guy!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It's more about watching 50 years of what doesn't work than being against it.

If you want Michigan's SGA's to become the free-for-all's they have become in the east, knock yourself out.

Government shouldn't be in the business of raising unsustainable invasive species for release. Especially when they know it can't work without dumping cubic dollar on it.

Go to a preserve for that.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Just have to luv the ole three card monte game of "oh yea lets all get together and see if this will not bring pheasant hunting nirvana"!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My '***** are going to love them pen raised free lunches!

I would love to see wild Pheasants again. I have fields and good swamps all around me.
Hardly ever see or hear a Pheasant anymore.

I was plannin' to go to SD this Fall. Now, because of this Thread
I will probably go Grouse huntin' up Nort!

old Fred


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Dozer-n-dayla said:


> Oooh! Nice, we shouldn't fight against any one trying to do something for hunting, that's the problem, we should all work togeAther, bear , deer , birds , dogs ext. , personally fight it !!! You go big guy!


Good point!! If would ban together we would have dove hunting season in Michigan and not elect BS politicians that are clearly against hunters and gun owners! I still can't believe people vote because a Union tells them how to vote!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

MG D
It's not a collective bargaining thing, it's a habitat thing. 

I wish we could have millions of pheasants running around. Like in '54? Where thumb farmers asked for relief from the government because of the pheasants..

But it isn't going to happen.

Dumping birds out of a truck won't turn the clock back to 1954.
You can take fields out of production and sustain small pockets of wild birds. But the trade off is lower farm income for pleasure hunting.

Next thing the trout guys will want pen reared raindows dumped in the AuSable.


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

Gamekeeper said:


> MG D
> It's not a collective bargaining thing, it's a habitat thing.
> 
> I wish we could have millions of pheasants running around. Like in '54? Where thumb farmers asked for relief from the government because of the pheasants..
> ...


Your right , but I know of a place the state plants for phes habitat and there are guys still having good hunts in the late season seeing plenty of birds. Habitat habitat habitat!4


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd fight a large scale stocking program of pen raised birds too. Waste of time, effort and money. Build the habitat and then get some wild birds from SODAK if there aren't any in the fields after a few years. Typically it takes time for birds to respond to habitat enhancement. Planting pen birds there will just increase the amount of predators and that would probably kill most of the "wild birds" in the area too.

You guys have your hearts in the right place but, your not listening to the vast amount of data that is out there that proves your theories wrong.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Funny thing is that there are dozens of places doing this exact thing all across the state. 
For all you guys that are gung ho to shoot released birds, here is a list of places that have great birds, great habitat, and probably have a dog you can hunt over.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...unt_Preserves_Open_to_the_Public_369857_7.pdf


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It's really that people don't want to *PAY* to shoot pheasants. They want *YOU* to pay for it.

I can definitely say that none of the big farmers near me that took land out of production so that they can maintain a population of pheasants, let any non family/friends walk their ground. They pay for them to exist, they are their birds.

I've been saddened watching Pennsylvania squander their shale oil cash placating geezers with released pheasants. Then an infection in their pens nearly killed everybird in the region.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I missed the old days too. But we've been down this road and know where it leads. I respect the good intensions and wouldn't attempt to stop someone from working on this. But planted birds don't do very well and while more fields seem to be left fallow these days. They are fragmented and not very promising for what is being discussed here.


----------

